# Intrest in old antigue cars/trucks.



## alleyyooper (Jun 17, 2020)

A one day show of old cars and trucks in Flint Michigan Back to the bricks. seprate lot for the old pre 1939 stuff, seprate lot for the hot rod drag cars and even Buick has a seprate area for their cars.
2019 they estmated over 650 thopusand people attended the show just to view a few hundred autos.

This is a rare open shot of the street. Mostly it is shoulder to shoulder.




If there isn't that much intrest why do 650 thousand people take a day to walk a street packed with people on a hot summer day? This takes place at the same time as Detroits Woodward dream cruise with another few hundred cars/trucks and another estmated 500 thousand spectators.

Al


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 17, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> A one day show of old cars and trucks in Flint Michigan Back to the bricks. seprate lot for the old pre 1939 stuff, seprate lot for the hot rod drag cars and even Buick has a seprate area for their cars.
> 2019 they estmated over 650 thopusand people attended the show just to view a few hundred autos.
> 
> This is a rare open shot of the street. Mostly it is shoulder to shoulder.
> ...


Like I said in the thread that this one spun off of , ether you get the enthusiasm for classic vehicles or you don’t! What‘s crazy is why people who aren’t interested in the subject matter the threads based on feeling the need to chime in and crap on stuff we like. I can tell you I’ve been to car shows , vintage farm machinery meets and bike shows all across the country and they’re always packed ..if it’s a lame hobby somebody needs to tell the 10’s of millions of people doing it!


----------



## siouxindian (Jun 17, 2020)

plus 1 for the cars before 1970.the cars past the 1970 just kinda did not have the .IT..the grand national buick was a good one. the 1980 cars sucked.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 17, 2020)

siouxindian said:


> plus 1 for the cars before 1970.the cars past the 1970 just kinda did not have the .IT..the grand national buick was a good one. the 1980 cars sucked.


Everybody has their genre ..I’m 1955-70 , after that the EPA kicked American muscle in the balls.

I‘m a diehard American classics guy with one deviation...I love air cooled VW’s !


----------



## holeycow (Jun 17, 2020)

1973 is the year epa restrictions detuned the motors drastically. Some of us are old enough to remember lots of stuff about these cars...


----------



## holeycow (Jun 17, 2020)

PS, nobody said it was a lame hobby. Obviously it's a fun and rewarding hobby.
I would love to have an old truck. Well I do, actually. I have a '76 F250 lariat with a 460 in it laying around here somewhere...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2020)

I like our 1985 Buick LeSabre limited CE. Fell in love with it at first site Febuary 1985 when it still smelled new.
Married the woman I was dateing so I could keep track of it and buy it when her mom got tired of it.
She got tired of it in 1998, but dad took it over and gave here a 98 Park Aveune.

Mom finally sold it to us in 2016 We showed it in 2017 and started shopping for a painter. Spent the winter 2017/2018 in the paint shop.

Fiddleing with my 1985 Jeep CJ 7 a bit now.

Needs a new body badly how ever.

Al


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 18, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> I like our 1985 Buick LeSabre limited CE. Fell in love with it at first site Febuary 1985 when it still smelled new.
> Married the woman I was dateing so I could keep track of it and buy it when her mom got tired of it.
> She got tired of it in 1998, but dad took it over and gave here a 98 Park Aveune.
> 
> ...


Well let’s see that Jeep.

My love of off-roading started in a CJ2a , I‘ve owned 2 CJ’s a YJ and a J-Truck.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 18, 2020)

Memories...my Dad and his buddies were into jeeps. Specifically Willies. With V8's in them. I wish I had the '52 wagon that he rebuilt from the ground up. Overbored 327, manual transmission with overdrive. Tulsa 12000lb pto winch (makes an electric winch look like a stupid excuse for a winch).
That thing went nearly 100mph! Or maybe 90. Anyway, way too fast for a '52 jeep. It also went nearly 0.

It wasn't comfortable and required frequent tinkering, but it was a helluva 4x4. We hunted and fished in Willies jeeps for many, many years. He had several different ones over the years.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 18, 2020)

I like several eras. Having been raised by a former National President of the Horseless Carriage Club of America, I do have an affinity for the brass era cars. I'll inherit the 1910 Model T someday. My HS car was a 64 Falcon convertible with a 289. Over thirty years later I still have it. But, nothing beats the performance of the modern muscle/pony/exotics. My 2013 GT350 with an all-aluminum 32 valve, supercharged, fuel injected V8 is a BLAST to drive. I can't wait to get another modern track car to be honest. 

Dad in his '10 T. It's a wooden body car with an open valve engine. He's owned it almost 50 years and fully restored it himself.






The 64 Falcon was bought new by my mom's cousin. It's a factory V8 model. 





The GT350 is the only widebody convertible in that model produced by Shelby American in 2013.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a few. My wife knows I'm either getting firewood or working on the cars.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 23, 2020)

Wagons are coming on granted this is a 1 of 1 car. Husband wanted a muscle wife wanted a family car. 428 ci with 4 spd nice when you could check the boxs and get what you want hammer price $47,500.











Special-Order 1967 Ford Country Squire Wagon 428 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Special-Order 1967 Ford Country Squire Wagon 428 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #31,813.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Raymond 478n (Jun 23, 2020)

My two


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 24, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Wagons are coming on granted this is a 1 of 1 car. Husband wanted a muscle wife wanted a family car. 428 ci with 4 spd nice when you could check the boxs and get what you want hammer price $47,500.View attachment 837988
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that. I would love to have something like that where you can just park it outside and not worry about the paint. I only have room in my garage for one car and the Shelby is already there.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 24, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Wagons are coming on granted this is a 1 of 1 car. Husband wanted a muscle wife wanted a family car. 428 ci with 4 spd nice when you could check the boxs and get what you want hammer price $47,500.View attachment 837988
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, the memories.













But yea, I would still drive it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 25, 2020)

Fellow shows this one a lot.





This one is also showen a lot, has a window sign not finished yet. Been there for at least 5 years now.





this one the guy says is a winter project car. One winter getting it to run good and add chrome to the engine and new wheels. Next winter changeing the little engine for a bigger one.





Or you could just clear coat over what ever paint remains with the rust.





Al


----------

